# Flashplugin 11 doesn't work with Firefox



## unrealx0 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi,

Pleas_e_ help me, _F_lash  doesn't work.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.htm says:

Install the www/nspluginwrapper port.
Install the www/linux-f10-flashplugin11 port.


```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
make install distclean
```


```
root@home:/usr/home/0x1 # kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   15 0xffffffff80200000 15f0310  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff81a12000 34d8     ums.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff81a16000 432d4    linux.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff81a5a000 9bf6     linprocfs.ko
root@home:/usr/home/0x1 #
```


```
root@home:/usr/home/0x1 # kldload linux
kldload: can't load linux: File exists
```


```
[root@home:~/.mozilla/extensions # cd  /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
root@home:/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins # ls
extensions              libflashplayer.so
0.000u 0.007s 0:00.00 0.0%      0+0k 0+0io 0pf+0w
root@home:/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins #
```


```
about: plugins -> There are no plugins installed
```


```
uname -a
FreeBSD home 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
sysctl compat.linux.osrelease
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16
```


```
make -C /usr/ports/accessibility/linux-f10-atk -V LINUX_OSRELEASE
2.6.16
```
/etc/rc.conf -> linux_enable="YES"

I've been trying to do this for three days. Please help me.  Sorry for my English.

unreal0x


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: flashplugin 11 doesn't work firefox*

Have you run `nspluginwrapper -a -i` as the user?


----------



## unrealx0 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: flashplugin 11 doesn't work firefox*

*Y*es*.*


```
root@home:/usr/home/0x1/.mozilla/plugins # ls
libflashplayer.so
root@home:/usr/home/0x1/.mozilla/plugins # nspluginwrapper -a -i
or
$ nspluginwrapper -a -i
```
doesn't work*.*

*EDIT:*

It's working.Re-install nspluginwrapper and flash. 
I have one problems some pages gets the message 
	
	



```
200, Stream not found, NetStream.Play.StreamNotFound, clip: '[Clip] 'canvas''
```
  what is the problem?


----------

